# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: باز کردن یک پروژه C++‎

## mehran63

سلام
فرض کنید در یک پوشه چند فایل header و CPP مربوط به یک پروژه وجود دارد  حال میخواهیم این پروژه را در محیط Visual stdio باز کنیم توجه کنید که  فایل Sln  وجود ندارد این پروزه را چطور میشه در این محیط باز کرد به طوری  که بتوان آن را اجرا کرد آخه وقتی open file رو انتخاب میکنم فایلها رو در  محیط VS میاره ولی دکمه start (اجرای پروژه) غیر فعال است وقتی هم که open  project رو انتخاب میکنم فایلهای با پسوند .h و .cpp رو نمیشناسه

----------


## حامد مصافی

یک پروژه جدید ایجاد کرده و فایل‌ها را به‌ آن اضافه کنید

----------


## mehran63

خوب خودم راهش رو فهمیدم 
یک پروژه جدید از نوع Empty میسازید بعد در پنجره Solution windows بر روی  یکی از پوشه های header یا source کلیک راست کرده و گزینه Add و گزینه  Existing Item رو انتخاب و در آخر هم فایلهای مورد نظر را انتخاب میکنید تا  به پروژه اضافه شود

----------

